

Report: NSA Secretly Collecting Phone Records Of All U.S. Verizon Calls - nikelson
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/05/report-nsa-secretly-collecting-phone-records-of-all-verizon-calls/

======
lifeguard
All communications are recorded and stored for later analysis by the NSA.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECHELON>

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2009/07/r2e-nsas-power-
an...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2009/07/r2e-nsas-power-and-money-
sucking-datacenter-buildout-continues/)

